# teeth cleaning for dogs



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has a good suggestion for products that are good for cleaning a dogs teeth. 

I have brushed my dogs teeth but find it difficult to get in to the back teeth and struggle to keep the lips out of the way. I have I admit lacked to do this on a regular basis. The vet has suggested professional cleaning which means putting the dog under and general anesthetic...which I don't agree is necessary. We all know there are risks involved with this.

So better late than never, we're now regularly trying to brush the dogs teeth.
( fyi - this vet clinic suggests the same thing to all dogs I know that go there so I'm guessing it's part of a money making thing for them)

I don't doubt my dog needs better teeth cleaning but am hoping to find other products or techniques that will help me out.

Besides the paste,, I have Arm and Hammer wipes and Nylabone green chews.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## TenaciousB (Aug 11, 2015)

Dentals are suggested to pet owners not just for the vet to accrue money but for the same reason people are told to get cleanings once or twice a year-it is needed. Dogs chew on all manner of things and can get things lodged in their gums that you would probably never see. 

Greenies can cause digestive issues. Brushing your dog's teeth at least once a week if not more is a great start. Your dog's regular diet has an impact on dental health as well. Small dogs are more prone to mouth issues than larger dogs and should eat a diet mainly of a dry kibble not wet food. Dry kibble for large dogs as well. Eukanuba and some other brands have formulated kibble that can help clean teeth. The vets I have worked for and myself have never been fond of any of the dental chews that are on the market-they do not really seem to work and are very high in calories.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

annual teeth cleanings are hugely beneficial to humans, to +1 that they are good for dogs, too. Especially older dogs, who may suffer more dental issues and need teeth pulled - you may not find out unless a complete exam and cleaning are completed under sedation. Same for cats


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Raw bones are effective in keeping a dog's teeth clean. I give each of my dogs a raw rib bone three or four times a month as a treat to keep their teeth sparkling clean with no build up.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Chewing items will help, but nothing will surpass the cleaning ability of actually brushing the dogs teeth daily.

Please remember never to give your dog a load bearing bone if you choose to offer animal bones. 

There are sprays you can spray in the dogs mouth, there are products you can add to water (but you never want your dog to stop drinking because now the water tastes different)

It is likely worth it to have a professional cleaning and polishing done at the vets so you can start with a fresh canvass in a sense, and keep it clean. Some places offer anesthetic free cleaning, but they cant get the teeth anywhere near as clean as a dental where the dog is under anesthetic. 

I use C.E.T Vanilla Mint enzamatic toothpaste from the vets. I would ensure whatever toothpaste you buy is enzyme based as that's whats going to do most of the cleaning for you.

I can try and get a video of me brushing my dogs teeth? We've done it every single day for the last 7+ years.... And shes got cleaner teeth then most dogs I used to see at the clinic I worked at, who were coming in for their 6month spay/neuter.


----------



## TenaciousB (Aug 11, 2015)

Bones can be dangerous-they can splinter and become lodged in the tongue, gums, and digestive track. I have seen many dogs come in for surgery to have pieces of bone removed from their bodies


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd keep a close eye on your dog if you give them bones. 
We brush our's teeth every once in a while with dog tooth paste from tractor supply.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I really like Milk Bone brushing chews. They are pricey but the dogs love them and it really helps fight it. It makes me think of a big hard caramel chewy- it really sticks to their teeth and pulls stuff off.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Innerbeauty said:


> I really like Milk Bone brushing chews. They are pricey but the dogs love them and it really helps fight it. It makes me think of a big hard caramel chewy- it really sticks to their teeth and pulls stuff off.


My dog is a sucker for those.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I give my pups Dentastix (don't know if you can get them outside of Australia) to chew each day & they love them,plus they all have beautiful white teeth. :mrgreen:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

TenaciousB said:


> Bones can be dangerous-they can splinter and become lodged in the tongue, gums, and digestive track. I have seen many dogs come in for surgery to have pieces of bone removed from their bodies


Isn't this cooked bones in particular?


----------



## PurpleDog (Aug 15, 2015)

I never give any cooked bones. I get the marrow bones from the local butcher, cut smaller for my small dogs, and freeze them. The one thing to watch with them is that they are either too small to fit over the lower jaw, or plenty big.

Raw chicken wings are great too... as long as you don't have a gulper.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. I am aware of issues with bones and chews and all the products mentioned. I am also aware that I hate to say and offend anyone but some vets are out to make money and do not have the dogs best interest in mind. That being said, I refuse to have my dog sedated, and even have a tooth extracted without my preauthorization to do so.

I brush my dogs teeth but if any one is familiar with shih tzu's and similar dogs, they have an odd shaped jaw making things a little more difficult to see what I am cleaning.

Anyway...I appreciate all who took the time to put in their two cents.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

InStitches said:


> Isn't this cooked bones in particular?



^^^yes, this. Raw bones are totally fine (attended, of course).


what type of toothbrush do you use? We carry all sorts at our store, a different shape may be a bit easier for you.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> I give my pups Dentastix (don't know if you can get them outside of Australia) to chew each day & they love them,plus they all have beautiful white teeth. :mrgreen:


same here. along with brushing them. =)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Tree said:


> same here. along with brushing them. =)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You should try raw chicken necks or duck necks. They don't have much bone but they should work well for a small dog. Xx 
Shih tzu's definitely have some of the grossest mouths I've seen around the clinic. Hope you can get them clean enough to avoid a dental, they should be unnecessary but they make up such a large portion of what we do..


----------

